# Should i leave beans in the hopper?



## wickerman (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys.

I'm fairly new to real coffee,I've had a french press for a year or so now and have *recently bought a moka pot along with a Burr* Coffee *Grinder (Delongho).*

*
Now my question:When grinding coffee beans,do you leave any leftover beans in the hopper,or do you return them to your bean container?*

*
I only make a couple of cups a day,so I'm thinking should i leave any leftover beans in the hopper over night until the follwing morning or should i return them to an airtight container?*

*
Grateful for any help.*

*
*


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Always keep them in a sealed container when possible to ensure maximum freshness.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

There are a lot of schOols of thinking here. For me, it depends how quickly you plan to use them, if you plan to use what you have in the hopper within a couple of days, then there's probably no harm in it, especially if you're using beans which are very fresh and could do with some time to settle down anyway.

I usually just put enough in for that days coffee, and use a tamper to put weight on top of the beans, and that's worked well enough for me. Also my mc2 has pretty much an air tight lid and the hopper is tight onto the casework. So suspect they aren't getting much exposure anyway,

But what I wouldn't do, is leave beans in a hopper for a longer period of time, like a week


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Suppose it comes down to how serious you are, most people on here with more knowledge than I would definitely not keep any ground coffee because - once ground it should be used or discarded.

Best thing to do is weigh in to your grinder what you need - 1st time round you'll loose abit to the burrs and what gets stuck within the grinder but if you weigh in and weigh out 1st time you'll be able to add on what ever you now know you lost inside the grinder. - I think that makes sense! -

For espresso I keep my beans in the fridge weigh 15.6-15.8g into my mc2 then grind everything though knowing that ill have enough grinds to level off my pf (~15g dose after grinder loss), tamp then brew a 'fingers crossed' good shot!

Hope that's some help


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn I snoozed and lost. Haha


----------



## wickerman (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that was quick!

Many thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

And my suggestions here only apply to beans... Once ground, use it or chuck it.


----------



## wickerman (Jan 11, 2013)

shrink said:


> And my suggestions here only apply to beans... Once ground, use it or chuck it.


Thanks,Shrink.

Yeah , I was referring to the whole bean.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

funinacup said:


> Always keep them in a sealed container when possible to ensure maximum freshness.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


This. Leaving beans in a hopper is like leaving them exposed on the counter.

Fridge is also a bad idea.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fridge is a very bad idea, lots of information on the internet why.

I think it depends on the beans as well, if they are supermarket beans or old italian beans then it wont make much difference anyway.

Before I had scales I just kept beans in the one way valve bags and sued a scoop to measure out enough beans for each coffee and put them in the grinder, so nothing leftover in the hopper. Its not very accurate but it doesn't require a set of scales and your beans don't go stale.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

My house is so blumin cold at the moment, if i leave the beans in the hopper it will make no difference


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aaronb said:


> Fridge is a very bad idea, lots of information on the internet why.
> 
> I think it depends on the beans as well, if they are supermarket beans or old italian beans then it wont make much difference anyway.
> 
> Before I had scales I just kept beans in the one way valve bags and sued a scoop to measure out enough beans for each coffee and put them in the grinder, so nothing leftover in the hopper. Its not very accurate but it doesn't require a set of scales and your beans don't go stale.


Putting supermarket beans... In a grinder... To drink?!?


----------

